# Video Roundup



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I ordered a few DVDs and Blurays recently and here are my recommendations...

Glenn Gould CBC TV Broadcasts box set: ASTOUNDING! I've only watched a small portion of this set so far, but it is already one of the best investments in classical video I've made. I watched Gould's Emporer concerto with Ancerl tonight and my jaw is on the floor. Staggering. Don't miss this set.

Barenboim Bayreuth Ring: A total ripoff. It's obviously NOT 5:1, but processed stereo. And it's not 1080p, but upscaled standard def. Save your money. Both the sound and picture sucks.

Bernstein Anniversary DVD Edition ($20 at Berkshire Record Outlet) AMAZING! The Bruckner 9 with the Vienna Philharmonic alone justifies the price of the whole set. This is a must buy. Great sound and picture.


----------

